# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Два процесса csrss.exe и winlogon.exe, 2-ой csrss.exe грузит проц на 50%

## AndyK

В общем такая проблемка на одной машинке. 
Скин в аттаче. Откуда 2-ой csrss.exe берется, ума не приложу? В процесс эксплорере в свойствах указывает на нормальный файл (WINDOWS\SYSTEM32), файл валидный (даты, размер).  
Машина была инфицирована, все вычистил антивриями и AVZ,  вроде более ничего подозрительного не нахожу. 
Это 2-ой процесс в сеть никуда не лезет, тупо "сосет" половину процессорных ресурсов (причем так ровненько, без провалов и всплесков)...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

процессор (видимо) 2-х ядерный или гипертрединговый.
Тогда загрузка в 50% - это 100%-я загрузка одного процессора.
Такое может быть при повреждении настроек csrss в реестре.

2 csrss.exe и winlogon.exe бывает при заходе в систему через удаленный раб. стол
(возможно и при быстром переключении пользователей, т.к. обе эти возможности базируются на терминальных службах).

Все таки стоит выполнить 2-й скрипт AVZ. Логи могут подсказать проблемное место.

----------


## AndyK

Пардон, насчет кол-ва этих процессов это я зря панику поднял. Действительно, при терминальных подлючениях их может быть несколько (по кол-ву сессий). Остается вопрос по загрузке 2-ого. Бум думать, лог AVZ сделаю.

----------


## opiums

У меня тот же вопрос, стоит win 7 x64 и есть парные процессы, оба относятся к 1-му и тому же файлу, но проц. не грузят, почему их 2, не знаю...
ещё: у меня парные процессы nvvsvc.exe, т.е. драйвера nvidia, без них видеокарта нормально не может функционировать, проверял уже. Вопрос вот в чём: почему их по 2, и можно как нибудь сделать их запуск в 1-м экземпляре?  :Smiley:

----------

